

Ask HN: Startups and health insurance? - ChristianBach

Moving to SF to work with static web tech in a startup (netlify.com) is a dream come true.<p>But one thing that I&#x27;m totally unfamiliar with is health insurance. I&#x27;m from Denmark and we simply don&#x27;t have any. So any and all advice is very welcome.<p>My wife, 7-year-old daughter and I are looking for good insurance, where the deductible isn&#x27;t huge. Is this possible without going bankrupt before we get started?<p>I&#x27;ve seen a few of these threads, but all seems to be several years old, so thought I&#x27;d make a new one, with Obamacare and whatnot happening in the last few years.
======
jeffmould
Best case scenario is that the company you are going to work for has a
benefits package that includes health care. If so it should also cover your
family as well. You will probably pay a small amount each month out of your
pay to subsidize the cost of the policy.

If the company does not offer health insurance you have a couple options. You
can signup through a state exchange (cheaper, subsidized by the government
with fewer choices for coverage) or directly with the insurance company (more
expensive more choices for coverage).

That is it simply put. I don't know how this affects you if you are not a
citizen of the US and there may be other options in California specifically. I
would check with the company and if they have an HR person them specifically.
They should be able to guide you more specifically.

~~~
ChristianBach
Great advice. I am co-founder of the company, so we can make a company
insurance (were thinking to do it that way anyhow). But then the question is
what plan to get as a company?

~~~
jeffmould
Never have used them, but have heard good things about them. You may check
[http://simplyinsured.com](http://simplyinsured.com) (they are a YC company
and I believe active here as well)

~~~
ChristianBach
Thanks Jeff, they look awesome, and a YC startup to boot.

